# seat belt bolt torque specs



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

I've recently purchased a set of Morris Classics front retractable 3-Point Seat Belts for my 72 Lemans, just waiting for it to get a little warmer here to install them. I was wonder if anyone might know what the torque specs are for seat belt bolts, I've looked online but couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fisher Body manual chapter 15.

24-45 ft-lbs


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

O52 said:


> Fisher Body manual chapter 15.
> 
> 24-45 ft-lbs


Thanks!!


----------

